# Keeping the Depression monkey off your back...



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Everyone is going to have their opinion on how to beat this DP, I have written mostly on what I feel are important areas to be addresses and that is a lot of the underlying issues that are no question essential to recovery and on top of that will help us have a better life when we get rid of this DP. And I Said that JD?s Post could not have been written any better? I printed it out and read it once a week for support. I have brought up affirmations which I think can be very useful if you read them enough and read them with conviction! ( You must believe in what you are saying)

And really quick and short this time? We MUST believe that we can get out of this!! We have to reprogram the way we think and act most of all. Know that this is only Temporary and the sooner we become proactive the sooner we get our lives back! Yes, go on and live life and don?t let this DP stop you from doing anything. I know that?s easier said than done? I?m doing everything that I was doing before except for just a few things that I hope to act on very soon. The sooner we realize that we can do all the things we did before the DP then we will be closer to getting out of all of this. The hardest thing is fighting off the depression that is only natural when someone is dealing with a condition as horrible as this is. We have a lot to work on and as I said we can?t let our guard down! Depression can be a fight by itself alone but we have to deal with DP and some degree of depression too. There is no way around it, the DP will test you each and every day and we must keep a positive mindset throughout this time that we are going through. I still have a hard time getting out of bed in the morning? I question myself if its depression keeping me in bed or the lack of sleep ( My sleep pattern sucks/ very broken) or just not looking foreword to yet another day of this crap! I feel it?s the lack of sleep and not wanting to face the DP, my mood has gotten much better lately! As I lay in bed my mind is calm and I m not thinking any negative thoughts what so ever, which is good. So this is one of my week spots that I know I must work on? I feel guilty getting late starts on my job?. But if I have a meeting that morning, then I?m out the door on time. So I know I have it in me! 
And once I?m out the door I feel such a sense of accomplishment! It is a fight everyday with the DP, but the more we can do to build our self esteem the better.

This condition will pull your self Image down if you let it! The more we accomplish in a day the better we will feel. Even before this DP if I were slack ( not very often, as I said I cant sit still) and I did nothing that day I felt guilty, but if I had a busy weekend and got a lot of things done I felt so good inside! Don?t let this condition still you identity? Think back to all the things you have achieved and know that you have it in you to still do it! Stay focused and Strong ! I don?t know about everyone else but I have to pump myself up everyday and keep telling myself that its just a matter of time and to be patient. Self awareness is so important! Watch what you are thinking? If you are catching yourself thinking negatively then stop it right there on the spot. You can choose what thoughts to listen to? Use Self talk to push yourself up each day!! Most of all be Optimistic!!!!!!!!!! I know its hard to say be happy with this DP, I have moments where Im happy but nothing like I was before I had this DP.

But in time we will have our Happiness back and it will be stronger than ever! Please everyone keep the depression at bay and when you feel like you are slipping , catch yourself and refocus yourself back onto the pathway to recovery. Don?t allow the depression to take hold of you and drag you down! Yes there is going to be some depression but don?t let it manifest itself through your battle with the DP! Keep telling yourself that you will prevail and in time you will inspire others with this condition who are struggling with it that they can do it too! Life is to short to go down without a fight ! Never Give Up !!

Scott


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you so much. Very inspiring <3


----------

